# 2005 Sentra P1121



## pappy325 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey guys. I am having a problem with my girls Sentra. It was throwing a P1121 code and not giving any response to the throttle being pressed. I checked it and saw that the TPS was built into the Throttle Body, SO I replaced the whole thing. Took maybe 20 minutes tops. Now when I start the car it will self rev up to 2k on tach and then release down to 1k and then again and does this until you put it in gear. Is there a step that I missed or something else this could have been? I read somewhere that there is a relearn procedure but it was only for the 2.5 models and looked like it was on an altima. If anyone can help it would be great. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you catch it early, it will correct itself, but it sounds like that is not the case, from what I understand you will need a consult computer for a relearn.. someone correct me if I am wrong...


----------

